# Fred Flintstone Periodontal tool



## Alasgun (Feb 20, 2021)

Way back when, back when we had square wooden tires, we had a “pandemic” come rolling thru the land called Aids! It did and still does, impact people all across the globe and was a huge topic of discussion for many. In the early 80’s the Dental community was concerned due to the types of equipment they use AND the cleaning techniques used at the time. Folks were clamoring for a low speed hand piece (perio tool) that bridged the gap between the $2.00 throw away which didn't last very long  and the more expensive models that required a lot of extra labor in between patients.
My boss at the time had a buddy in the medical equipment business who assured us he could sell all we could produce If we came up with something like you see in the photo.
long story short; i bought a small Hardinge lathe, a small turrett lathe and made a little gear hob and we were in business.
My Boss’s two daughters were taught how to run these and in the next 6 months they built 100,000 of them. It wasn’t a big money maker for us but the girls both got they’re college paid for.

some times i sure miss them wooden tires!


----------



## animalmom (Feb 21, 2021)

me too, @Alasgun.


----------

